# 1965 Airstream



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I found a 20' Globetrotter that I'm considering on making an offer on. 2 things I know I want to do is redo the h20 plumbing and add back the propane plumbing. The second owner was older and took it out. Any ideas on approximate cost to have this professionally done? Thanks.


----------

